# Filter floss



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

hi

Does anyone know where i can get some filter floss, i tried Pet Smart and Petland with no luck, need it for my Rena XP3 so i can clear up the pool filter sand cloudiness when i set up my tank

Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

IPU should have some bulk stuff. Give them a call


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

IPU has large amounts of it last time I visited


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah, IPU has the biggest bulk amount than i've seen elsewhere.


----------



## concretedude (Apr 26, 2010)

*J&L aquatics prefilter floss*

Check out J&L Aquatics for their pre-filter floss.Just cut to size and put in the top of the upper most filter tray.I replace every 3 weeks.


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

^+1 for j&l but I'm sure IPU would have it too.

all the best,
Stefan


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

I just use these Poly-fil pads. Works great probably cheaper than the aquarium floss

Walmart.com: Poly-Fil Nu-Foam Cushion, 15" x 17" x 2": Crafts


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Word to the wise, years ago I had a hobbyist use padding like that meant for furniture, his experiment cost him thousands in dead corals. Padding made for furniture can leach contaminants into the aquarium as it is not handled for that use and can come in contact with virtually anything. Word to the wise, cost cutting can bite you in the ass.


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Thx for heads up. So far so good in my shrimp tank, over a month now


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

This particular hobbyist used it for 6 months until the meltdown. UV light indicated contaminated floss.


----------

